# CPC-A looking for job or externship



## nasmith (Jan 11, 2012)

I passed in June and am looking for a job or an xternship to get experience!  Quick learner and self-motivator!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 12, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------

